# I ned to find a manual stearing rack



## Guest (Sep 10, 2002)

Is there a modle with a manual stearing rack or can i get one aftermarket. Im droping in a Skyline RB25DET motor for drag racing and dont need power. I would like to get a manual rack but would settle for the power rack with no power. But that sux.


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

I have never looked into it, but you might try looking at a 200SX from the late 80's and see if there is a manual rack in any of those. The chassis is almost identical to the Z and many parts interchange. 

I know there were some manual racks in the 280ZX, but I don't think that they are a direct bolt in.


----------

